
Moody’s Cuts Sony Rating to One Notch Above Junk - shawndumas
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/11/09/technology/09reuters-sony-downgrade.html?ref=technology&_r=1&
======
kls
I have boycotted Sony products ever since the root kit fiasco on their music
CD's. It was tough at the time but more and more their offerings have become
irrelevant. They always favored proprietary storage and accessory technologies
in which the charged significantly for. Personally I think the time for anti-
consumer companies to reap what they have sewn is long over due and I think
Sony is the first of many that once the magic stops, people are no longer
willing to tolerate their lack of consumer advocacy.

------
sabret00the
It's a little harsh given the reality. While consumer demand for their
products is shrinking. Consumer demand for most products are shrinking. They
still have one of the best selling games systems in the world. They have deep
roots in audio and visual media entertainment as well as the fact that they're
likely to be the big winners of the demise of HTC. Don't get me wrong, Samsung
will take the majority share of the former HTC customers, but Sony will get a
real shot in the arm giving them the opportunity to really move into modern
day mobile devices.

